# I need soundtrack for one commercial



## verslobanga (Feb 17, 2008)

Hello guys,

I have to confess, that I am a newish guy in classic music. I know some greatest composers like Johann Sebastian Bach, Bethoven, Mocart and that's it.

I work for one advertising agency. Some days ago, I got a serious mission to create introducary clip for one project, which called "Business's classic". Project writers will write breakthroug ideas, theories of business of 20 century. I have to find one good classic song for commercial soundtrack. I need something like that:
- classic music, because project's name ir "Business's classic".
- music have to be noiseless, because in commercial will be one speaker, who introduce project. music 
musn't be louder than speaker voice
- I want something inspiring, something that, what would be very suitable after boring part of commercial, because commercial has to parts: one would be sad (when introducing status que of idea) and other would be inspiring (when we introduce our idea to change status que and reveal "Business's classic" project). Imagine, that commercial will see creative people, free people, and they are searching for inspiration.

So, I need second part.

And last thing, that, I definitely can't imagine what is classic, maybe I don't want REAL classic, maybe that, what I need call in other name. Maybe I need baroque, maybe classical, maybe romantic. I just need something really inspiring, like that: http://creative.dynamics.vaizdelis.lt/

Maybe you can something recommend for me? Thank you very much and sorry for my bad english language. I'm not from USA.


----------

